# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  test for fake?

## ramoramo86

Hi guys

i just got my stuff and its not labeled or anything i dont know how to upload but basically its Deca and Test they are 2 small bottles that look the exact same except one has a red stripe one has a blue stripe. have you guys even seen or heard about this? Plus is there a test i can do to make sure it not FAKE, i read a few months ago about a way where you freeze them and you should notice something PLEASE HELP

----------


## 6ft5

Well I accidentaly froze sum of my gear. Tren a, deca , test e. Seems like the short esters froze more quickly. Sum get cloudy don't freeze in the fridge. Other then that I don't know? I'm gona check back and c if anyone else knows

----------

